# Maybe Armyworm? In California, what options to treat?



## DianaNR (Oct 8, 2020)

I just overseeded my TTTF lawn on 9/21. Lawn is doing ok, outside of the vicious mole attack, which is making me lose sleep. But I digress... 

I'm finding these worms in my pool; I'm not seeing any obvious lawn damage, yet, but I worry. There were these two on the sitting shelf, and I counted 11 more at the bottom of the pool. 

I have seen some moths flying around.

It seems like everyone uses Grub Ex, but I'm in California, and I can't buy it here or get it shipped.

Any recommendations for next steps? Feels like I ought to treat the active worms and maybe use a preventative for future activity. With products available in Cali.

Thanks for any help you can provide. Love this forum!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Based on the small picture looks like armyworms.

If you are trying to prevent them you would put down Acelapryn G around last week in May or first week in June. Acelepryn G Insecticide
Its just not shippable to Hawaii.
Acelepryn is a great product. No harm to bees.

If you want to kill the ones you see you can use Bifen IT or XTS Bifen XTS
Keep in mind its not a preventative.

Both available to ship to Cali.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

DianaNR said:


> vicious mole attack,


This should make you think worms or grub as well.. Also if you see a flock of birds in your yard.


----------



## DianaNR (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you @Factor! I was having trouble finding stuff to use here - appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

DianaNR said:


> trouble finding stuff to use here


I bet.
DoMyOwn.com is good.
The even post their product page if they can sell to your state.
example:

*Active Ingredient*Bifenthrin 25.1%*Target pests*Termites, Ants, Carpenter Ants, Fire Ants, Beetles, Chinch Bugs, Crane Flies, Crickets, Fleas (adults, larvae), Grasshoppers, Japanese Beetles, Mites, Mole Crickets, Sod Webworms, Ticks and others
* See label for complete list*For use in*Commercial & Residential Outdoors: Turf-grass and Ornamental Plants, Pre & Post Construction Termite Treatment
* See label for complete list*Application*0.32 - 0.64 oz. per gallon of water (32 oz. to 100 gallons of water)
* See label for complete application instructions*Formulation*Professional Product*NOT FOR SALE TO*AK
CT, NY, VT (Restricted To Licensed Applicators Only)

I have also had good luck with SeedWorldUSA.com


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

You can use Monterrey BT. It's organic. It kills them when they eat it off the leaves. That being said, if it rains, it becomes ineffective. But if you have a dry spell, it does a good job. I had a major issue last year, so I just sprayed three days apart, and it killed pretty much all of them. I sprayed a third time just to be sure.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Dono1183 said:


> Monterrey BT


Spinosad as well.








Conserve Naturalyte Insect Control


Conserve Naturalyte Insect Control




www.domyown.com


----------

